# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Malinois νεολαία 2012

## Kostas-Bs

Τα τελευταία νεαρά μαλινουά του 2012 έχουν ολοκληρώσει την διδασκαλία και έχουν μεταφερθεί σε χωριστά κλουβιά σε χώρο με  άλλα αρσενικά. 
Εγκλωβισμό για φέτος δεν έχει, του χρόνου..  :Mad0177: 



Υ.Γ η λήψη έχει λίγο τρέμουλο και η ένταση είναι λίγο χαμηλή, ακόμα δεν την έχω μάθει αυτή την κάμερα.. :Anim 59:

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο Κώστα,

πανέμορφα τα πουλάκια  :Happy:

----------


## ARMANDO

Συγχαρητήρια για τα όμορφα καναρινάκια σου malinois... αψογα... και φτου φτου...

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο ρε Κωστη.... ομορφα και περιποιημενα!!! Μπραβο.... να σου ζησουν!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τα καλά σας λόγια. ::

----------


## lefteris13

Πολυ ωραια πουλια Κωστα, να τα χαιρεσαι!..συμμετεχεις σε διαγωνισμους ή σκοπευεις;

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Ευχαριστώ Λευτέρη, θα κατέβαζα φέτος αλλά λόγω υποχρεώσεων κατά 99% θα είμαι εκτός Αθηνών τον Δεκέμβριο, μπορεί αν προλάβω στον δεύτερο τον Ιανουάριο......

----------


## lagreco69

Μπραβο σου!!! Κωστα πανεμορφα!!! και νοικοκυρεμενα!!! να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!

----------


## Sandra

Κώστα πετνακάθαρα τα έχεις και από ομορφια σκίζουν,.. Να τα χαίρεσαι....

----------


## vag21

μπραβο συμπολιτη .

----------


## Gardelius

Πανεμορφα!!!! Να τα χαιρεσαι φιλε!!!  ::

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι Κωστη ! περιμενουμε με το καλο και το ολοκληρωμενο τους κελαηδησμα !

* το youtube εχει συστημα (σε ρωτα οταν ανεβαζεις βιντεο ) σταθεροποιησης της εικονας

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!


Δημήτρη θα βάλω και άλλα βίντεο, αυτά είναι γεννημένα 5-15 Ιουνίου, περιμένω να τελειώσουν την διδασκαλία και δυο ακόμα που είναι πιο μικρά. 

*Είχα πολύ καιρό (χρόνια) να χρησιμοποιήσω  το youtube και δεν το πρόσεξα.. :Happy0062:

----------


## jimi gats

ωραια πουλια ..περιπιοιημενα

----------


## DimitrisPas13

να σου ζήσουν!!!!πολύ περιποιημένα....όλα τέλεια...μπράβο για την καλή σου δουλειά!!!!!

----------

